# Five frame HDR macro.



## Ron Evers (Jan 12, 2013)

This is the centre portion of a Begonia flower; the whole flower is  about an inch/25mm across.  Taken with a Canon FD 50/3.5 macro lens on a  15mm extension tube @ f16. 

I did not use a reflector/light on the shadow side so as to see how the HDR would bring up the shadows.  What do you think?


----------



## lassa8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice! You're making me consider what it would take to do an HDR + focus stack combo.


----------



## hahaprut (Jan 12, 2013)

That is nice mate


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 12, 2013)

lassa8 said:


> Very nice! You're making me consider what it would take to do an HDR + focus stack combo.



Try an HDR focus-stacked stitched pano.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 12, 2013)

lassa8 said:


> Very nice! You're making me consider what it would take to do an HDR + focus stack combo.



I never got any success with stacking, I must try again.  What program do you use?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> lassa8 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! You're making me consider what it would take to do an HDR + focus stack combo.
> ...



CombineZM and Picolay


----------



## Mully (Jan 12, 2013)

It has a nice 3D effect,,,, I like it


----------



## lassa8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I never got any success with stacking, I must try again.  What program do you use?



I've just been playing around with Photoshop CS5 since it's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks folks.

I do not have Photoshop, only Lightroom.  I have tried CombineZM in the past without success.  I am not much of a computer person so maybe that is why.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Great image. Very nice shot !


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 17, 2013)

hmm..interesting idea to macro small flowers. The end result to my eyes at least...makes it appear like a normal sized flower with a loss of detail due to noise/grain in the photo. Plus the monochrome appearance could be better suited to b/w where the contrasting shades might look better.


----------

